# Hello from Wi



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

If you haven't seen it yet, you may find that the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum has some threads that may help.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping


And there is a glossary, here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237911-Beekeeping-Glossary


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Steve, welcome to the forum. There are several WI beekeepers happy to give answers based on the local conditions and resources. 
Roger Crum
Bristol, WI


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! You might be more of a newbie than me! lol I have been "studying" for a couple of weeks.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Steve-

Join your local beekeepers association, you will find many new and experienced beekeepers there who will be glad to help a new beekeeper. The Waupaca County Beekeepers association meets at the Iola Community Center on the third Wednesday of the month. Contact Philip Zinke (715-445-3331) for more info.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack Thanks for the link to the glossary

Tom, Thanks for the contact information.

I have called Philip and had a long very educational conversation with him. Also found out that the local nature center is having a Beekeepers get together coming up in March. 

I am sooo looking forward to this summer 

Thanks Steve


----------



## beefast (May 13, 2012)

WELCOME FROM OKLAHOMA bees are sooo much fun


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

Always nice to see another potential WI beekeeper. Welcome!
If you ever find yourself on the southwestern side of the state, let me know.


----------



## gunho23 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Steve, I am new to beekeeping as well, starting my first hive this year. I've been researching beekeeping for two years now though as I like to be well prepared before I start anything. The first thing I did after talking with an instructor of mine who keeps bees was watch YouTube videos.... YouTube isn't always the best source of information but seeing things done makes it a lot easier...at least for me.

My wife and I have looked into making mead as well, and I may try it now before we have our own honey, which is gonna be costly.....around 80 dollars for a gallon.

Good luck!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!
Jump in, it's fun!


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Kirk Osborne said:


> Always nice to see another potential WI beekeeper. Welcome!
> If you ever find yourself on the southwestern side of the state, let me know.[/QUOTE
> 
> If something spark's my / Mrs's interest is happening in your area we'll give you a shout.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

gunho23 said:


> Hi Steve, I am new to beekeeping as well, starting my first hive this year. I've been researching beekeeping for two years now though as I like to be well prepared before I start anything. The first thing I did after talking with an instructor of mine who keeps bees was watch YouTube videos.... YouTube isn't always the best source of information but seeing things done makes it a lot easier...at least for me.
> 
> My wife and I have looked into making mead as well, and I may try it now before we have our own honey, which is gonna be costly.....around 80 dollars for a gallon.
> 
> ...


We have been watching plenty of YouTube videos. I think we have seen a few of "what not to do" as I didn't think a few of the things that were being done was a good idea!


----------

